# Should I buy Tissot or any other ...



## AjnabiZ

Hi

I want to buy Tissot PRC 100 but when i checked out Tag Heuer, I loved it instantly.

Tag Heuer Carrera Tachymetre.

Whats the main difference between Tissot Watches and Tag Heuer Watches. 

Is it just the Name ?


----------



## ducaticorse21

The difference between the Tissot PRC 100 and the TAG Heuer Carrera is, the Tissot has a Quarz Movement and the TAG Carrera an Automtic Movement (Valjoux 7750 ).

Why isn`t this watch interesting for you...?










The same movement as the TAG Heuer, but the price is very small...

TISSOT PRS 516 Chrono: ~ 900.- € ( ~ 1140.- $ )
TAG Heuer Carrera Tachymetre: ~ 1900.- € ( ~ 2400.- $ )


----------



## Timehunter

Tissot watches are a great value because many more expensive watches like Tag will use the SAME ETA movement as the Tissot watches do. A good example is my Tissot Seastar 1000 uses the ETA 2824-2, the Breitling Super Ocean ALSO uses an automatic ETA 2824-2 movement but the Tissot cost 1/3 the price. I have also seen some Tag models that use the same ETA G10.211 quartz movement as my Tissot PRS 200 but they cost twice as much. My advice is to do some research on a particular model just so you know exactly what your getting for the money. If you really like a particular watch like the Tag for example then by all means buy it if that is what you really desire BUT if you desire a good watch with good movement for a very reasonable price then that is where some research can really pay off. Many people have this misconception that brand X watches are better than brand Y watches when they often use the SAME movements.


----------



## leewmeister

I agree with Timehunter 100%. :gold


----------



## dustoncross

Absolutely true! Even inexpensive Swatch (automatics) use the ever popular, proven, tested, reliable ETA 2824-2
BTW, Hi everyone! I am rather new to this wonderful site.
"Always buy what you love so that you will love what you bought always!"


----------



## AjnabiZ

Timehunter said:


> Tissot watches are a great value because many more expensive watches like Tag will use the SAME ETA movement as the Tissot watches do. A good example is my Tissot Seastar 1000 uses the ETA 2824-2, the Breitling Super Ocean ALSO uses an automatic ETA 2824-2 movement but the Tissot cost 1/3 the price. I have also seen some Tag models that use the same ETA G10.211 quartz movement as my Tissot PRS 200 but they cost twice as much. My advice is to do some research on a particular model just so you know exactly what your getting for the money. If you really like a particular watch like the Tag for example then by all means buy it if that is what you really desire BUT if you desire a good watch with good movement for a very reasonable price then that is where some research can really pay off. Many people have this misconception that brand X watches are better than brand Y watches when they often use the SAME movements.


Thanks ducaticorse21 and Timehunter for your decent replies :-!

Your posts have made up my mind that I will go with Tissot since it is reasonably priced and I can afford it easily whereas Tag is quite expensive for me.

I have come up with these two models
Its white brother









White Dial:








*PRC 200*

*Reference: T17.1.586.32

*

the other one









* PRC 200*

*Reference: T17.1.586.42

*

I would like to know that if I go to the Local Tissot Dealer, how would I know that it is not a counterfeit watch. Is there any way to verify the originality of the watch


----------



## ster

i like that blue one better! my .02


----------



## mrtboss

I would agree with the above comments. My Tissot PRS 200 is one of my least expensive pieces, but frankly, one of my favorites, and easily as reliable as pieces I have at 3 or 4 times the price. Don't misunderstand, I do enjoy my Tag. But I imagine you'll be extremely happy with a Tissot.


----------



## zulualfa

do u have name of tag model that used G10.211 ETA movement?
if i`m not mistake prs series also used this kind of movement right?

p/s just got a little bit excited to know that tag also have the same movement just like prs model.....:-!


----------



## mrwrist

Im looking for a nice, wear every day, watch. I was thinking about a citizen chrongrsph, but then I saw the Tissot PRS 200. I'm assuming since this is a Swiss made watch is going to be a little better than the citizen is this a fact? Thanks

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwrist

Yeah I love text to but damn they're expensive. Tissot is really nice and affordable and Suisse. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchUlooking

Not better, most if not all tissot chronos use a very "cheap" and basic ETA quartz movement. Citizen I believe has better quality on their quartz chrono movements and eco drive technology. The overall quality will be similar. Tissot will how ever be a "swiss" brand, which some value higher. Either way, getting a quartz chrono from either citizen or tissot will be a good choice.


----------



## User_Refined

Hi AjnabiZ,

It is great that you have been so reliably informed by *Ducaticorse21, TimeHunter, MrtBoss, Dustoncross* and endorsed by our friendly _Moderator_ *Leewmeister*



AjnabiZ said:


> Your posts have made up my mind that I will go with Tissot since it is reasonably priced and I can afford it easily whereas Tag is quite expensive for me.
> 
> I would like to know that if I go to the Local Tissot Dealer, how would I know that it is not a counterfeit watch. Is there any way to verify the originality of the watch


The easiest way to verify that you will be getting a genuine Tissot is to check that the list of Authorised Dealers (AD) found on the Tissot website here - Authorised Tissot Dealers. Just type in your location and it will let you know who nearby is definitely selling genuine watches.

As so many watch sales are also done online - Tissot are also able to tell you if the website you are looking at is an Authorised Tissot Retailer by clicking the link at the foot of the page and entering the site address.


----------



## WatchUlooking

Theres always a risk buying online, but I think there are enough information and reviews to find out what kind of online shop you are buying from. Also im not sure if all online shops (which provides warranty card) are even listed on the tissot website? Either way, getting any of those tissot chronos will be a good choice of course and a well recognised swiss brand, if you care about that (which you obviously do). If there little differance between getting the watch from online and physical store, you can get it from the store, where you can see it in real life, etc.

If you post the specific online shop you have in mind, maybe some one here can take a look if the shop is a AD and what services they provide.


----------



## sduford

I'm not a watch expert by any means, in fact I just started looking at watches seriously just a couple of weeks ago, looking for a nice dress watch. So I can't pronounce myself on the quality, but after looking at hundreds of watches in the sub-1500 dollar range, I am amazed that nearly all the designs that I like are from Tissot. They have so many beautiful elegant designs it's hard to choose one. Their designs are just gorgeous to my eyes. Right now this is my favorite: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

